# Solved: Modify userAgent string?



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I regularly watch netflix on my laptop, however recently I'm not able to. The only thing I can think of is sandboxie. I think I remember seeing something about spoofing the OS/browser, and selecting that option. I have since uninstalled Sandboxie.

Now, I am unable to watch Netflix. I have tried several things, even editing the key at
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent. Before, it read [Default (value not set)]

Now it reads 
[(Default) Mozilla/5.0
Compatible compatible
Platform Windows NT 6.1 WOW64
Trident Trident/5.0
Version MSIE 9.0

However my userAgent string shows up as:
*Your User Agent:* Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 999.1; Unknown)

My friend's laptop has the same OS. His userAgent string is not edited.

His userAgent reads as:
*Your User Agent*: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.1; Trident/4.0; SLCC2; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; Media Center PC 6.0; .NET4.0C

He is able to watch netflix on his computer. How am I able to modify my userAgent to allow me to watch netflix?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56, AMD64 Family 15 Model 72 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1918 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 61442 MB, Free - 5415 MB; G: Total - 32418 MB, Free - 20948 MB; 
Motherboard: Quanta, 30B9, 65.2C, None
Antivirus: Symantec Endpoint Protection, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Test your User-Agent String *HERE*.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

The site reported in red: 
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 999.1; Unknown) using FireFox 4

same using IE9


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

They should be offering ways to fix it. Try their suggestions but do back up your registry first.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I imported the registry key for my browser (IE9) and it reports the same error.

Here is the rest of the entry for the site

*Your browser sent the following headers:*

Connection: keep-alive
Keep-Alive: 115
Content-Length: 0
Accept: text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7
Accept-Encoding: gzip, deflate
Accept-Language: en-us,en;q=0.5
Host: www.enhanceie.com
User-Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 999.1; Unknown)
X-Original-URL: /ua.aspx
ASPNET's HTTPBrowserCapabilities object reports that, based on the User-Agent, your Browser has the following capabilities:
Type = IE999Name = IEVersion = 999.1Major Version = 999Minor Version = 0.1Platform = UnknownIs Beta = FalseIs Crawler = FalseIs AOL = FalseIs Win16 = FalseIs Win32 = FalseSupports Frames = TrueSupports Tables = TrueSupports Cookies = TrueSupports VBScript = TrueSupports JavaScript = TrueSupports Java Applets = TrueSupports ActiveX Controls = True
 *window.navigator.userAgent:* [Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:2.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/4.0]
*window.navigator.appMinorVersion:* [undefined]


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You know, your problem might not even be related to the User-Agent String. What's needed to view those videos? Flash?


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I get an error about the OS not being supported. I've used Google to search for sites that will identify my OS and all have returned as Unknown OS. I understood that the OS was sent useing the userAgent string (the NT version)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe the following article can help. I've seen quite a few problems related to that bug:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2008385/en-us


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

are you sure this is the correct article? It is about a nongeniune copy of Windows 7. My copy of 7 is fully activated. I checked the PnP GPO and it is listed as Undefined (meaning a policy is not applied).

I followed the instructions listed anyway, and am about to restart my pc


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not saying your copy isn't genuine. But, sometimes, that particular bug makes Microsoft believe it isn't genuine.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I checked again and my OS is still reported as Unknown. Same issue with netflix as well


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps you can try changing your User-Agent String by following the steps *HERE*?

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ie/archive/...orer-8-user-agent-string-updated-edition.aspx


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

exact same results as before

could this be a leftover affect from sandboxie?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you by any chance using a proxy server?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck,

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything* 

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

EDIT: I am not using a proxy server and have tried through two different ISPs (AT&T and Charter)

I checked my hosts file just to be sure, it has not been modified in any way.

HijackThis Report:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 2:01:26 PM, on 4/29/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe
C:\Users\Matt\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\ProtectionUtilSurrogate.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Contacts\wlcomm.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\mIRC\mirc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~2\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /MINIMIZED
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PeerBlock] C:\Program Files\PeerBlock\peerblock.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = Matt\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} (GMNRev Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn2/install/HPProductDetection2.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6F480FC-BD44-4CBA-B74A-89AF7842937D} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_cyri_4.4.21.0.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{35DD1896-43EA-438E-89FB-DF412975957C}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FAB34BE7-8350-4234-A614-0B9C50EE547E}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AODService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\OverDrive\AODAssist.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Com4QLBEx - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\Com4QLBEx.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~2\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Management Client (SmcService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Endpoint Protection (Symantec AntiVirus) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: UnrealIRCd - none - C:\Program Files (x86)\Unreal3.2\wircd.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: XAudioService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\xaudio64.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

--
End of file - 11125 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you really need that DNS server?

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FAB34BE7-8350-4234-A614-0B9C50EE547E}: NameServer = *192.168.1.1*

You already have Google Public DNS.

Try disabling *PeerBlock*.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

that DNS is assigned via DHCP

The Google DNS is for my wired connection. Both are part of a bridge. I removed them from the bridge and deleted it. All settings are set to automatic now. 

PeerBlock is now uninstalled. Still no good. OS is still unknown


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, HijackThis has no problem identifying your Windows 7 operating system.

I'm puzzled.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

As am I.

I tried using a guest account to see if there was an issue with my account settings. No dice.

But I'm certain its something to do with sandboxie. That's the only thing that comes to mind. That's the only change I can think of. I believe there was an option to hide the browser/OS. There was a warning that some sites may not function correctly. I'm going to reinstall sandboxie and look for that option again and see if i can change it.


----------



## blakcshadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I have found the cause of the issue: Symantec's Stealth settings. After disabling all of them, my userAgent string reads:
Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:2.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/4.0

and netflix plays!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------

